# Found a Pigeon a Week Ago Today



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Found a Pigeon a Week Ago Today (NEW WITH PICTURES)*

Hi.

My husband discovered a pigeon in our yard last week. It was laying in the same area all day, and did not move much.

We have four dachshunds, and luckily, he discovered it before them. So he blocked the area off from them and we proceeded to give it a quick check.

She had a puncture whole in her head, which was not bleeding, and some blood on one of her tail feathers. She had some feathers in her mouth, which we removed. 

We tried to get her to move, but she would just sit back down.

So we made up a milk crate in the garage with shredded paper, bought some dove/pigeon food and gave her some water.

Since then she has steadily improved. Everyday we take her out and let her walk around the backyard (dog free of course). She finally flew on Wednesday, though not very far. So we put her back in her crate, and checked her again yesterday (Thursday). Yesterday morning she flew higher and further, but returned to the garage each time. The same thing today.

So now we've pretty much figured that we have adopted this pigeon. Though we work with dachshund rescue, this is the first bird in our family.

She is really pretty too; with metallic green and purple neck feathers, and long feathers on her feet. She has no bands.

So what I need from you all is help on how my husband can go about building her a coop this weekend and what other supplies we may need.

Oh, and I don't know for sure she's a girl, but I have named her "Lady Bird".

Thanks in advance for your help!

Vicky


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Doxiecrazy, welcome to pigeon-talk 

sounds like you have adopted a pigeon, or s/he has adopted you. 

There is a thread area about loft designs here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=38

There are also readily available and inexpensive books on pigeons that might give you an idea for a simple cage/aviary.

You describe that she has long feathers on her feet, this is a domestic type of pigeon as opposed to a feral (wild) bird, most likely. Can you send some pictures of Lady Bird? 

One thing others may mention is that she might need a round of antibiotics, in case her puncture would could have some infection. Those things can be insidious.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for saving this pigeon. She definitely sounds like a "pet" pigeon and not a feral. I have yet to see a feral with feathered feet in many years of dealing with ferals. Pigeons make wonderful and loving pets, it can surprise you how attached they get (and how attached you get!). Mostly it is the males that have the iridescent coloring around their neck, but some females have a bit, too. You will only know for sure if an egg shows up.  

If you can supervise her during her outdoor time, that would be best as a lone pigeon is at extremely high risk for hawk attacks. It would be good to have a hose handy just in case a hawk does come down. Many aren't scared of people and there have been too many stories of someone out with their pigeon, which a hawk takes. Just trying to give you a heads up to avoid that.  You can also get some grit for her at most pet shops, and this will aid in digesting her food. Many people have a single pet pigeon and the general set up is a large cage, with a couple hours a day of supervised free-flight. Some antibiotics might be needed (you can usually use meds you have around the house such as amoxicillin or cephalexin, which are often common meds for dogs). Others will be along with suggestions about that. 

Thanks again for taking in this pigeon and taking care of her. No wonder she is sticking around; she knows a good thing when she finds it!  Please feel free to ask any questions or share any thoughts you may have.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Vicky!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you so much for helping this needy bird.

I would also suggest that you keep her contained as she may not have the ability to outfly a predator. She will not have the agility and flight capabilities of a homing pigeon, nor the instincts. Also she probably still needs time to rehabilitate.

Perhaps you can allow her to fly around in an enclosure, or an empty room, at least she will be safe.


----------



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

*"Lady Bird"*

Hi All.

Thanks for the welcome and the advice.

My DH put together something for Lady Bird to move into yesterday. It's much bigger than the crate she had been staying in over the past week.

I did take some pictures of her (or him) and will have to download them so I can post. Soon I hope. I also looked for some "grit" for her this weekend at Petsmart and could only find something labeld for parakeets. Does anyone have any ideas where I can get "grit" for pigeons?

I do have some concerns though, and hopefully you can help.

Now that Lady Bird has moved from the garage onto our patio, the dogs are going NUTS. They are trying all they can to get to her.  I had to restrict their access to the backyard this morning just to get them to stop, which they are not used to.

I know it was mentioned that Lady Bird should have a couple of hours of supervised flying time each day (we do have hawks in the area), however, we both work, have the four dogs, and an 18 month old. Our time in the evening is very limited.

For this reason, I'm thinking perhaps we should find Lady Bird a home with some true pigeon people, so she can get the care she needs.

We work in Dachshund Rescue, and have done many transports, and would be willing to drive her to a new home within 100 miles if necessary.

Can any of you please give me your advice? We really just want what is best for her, as I do agree, she must have been a pet. She is very docile, and is content to just hang out. She doesn't really fly much at all.

Thanks again in advance for your help!

Vicky


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Vicky,
I think placing Lady Bird is a really good idea. I think you should take a picture and start a new thread in our adoption section. Please be a careful when placing her as you would be placing a dog. Just because someone will take her doesn't mean it's the best place.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Vickey,

Welcome to Pigeon talk. I'm so glad to read that Lady Bird is doing well. I agree with others that placing her with other birds might be the best for her. Since she has the long foot feathers, feel around on both of her legs really well just to double check there is no band. Sometimes it is really hard to find the bands on these birds they are hidden so well among the feathers. I'll be eager to see her pictures. And thank you for rescuing her and caring for her like you are.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vicky,

I am down in Lake Forest in South Orange County .. probably about 35 miles from you. I would be happy to give Lady Bird a home .. just let me know.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> I am down in Lake Forest in South Orange County .. probably about 35 miles from you. I would be happy to give Lady Bird a home .. just let me know.
> 
> Terry


This is agood solution and you won't even need to screen her.


----------



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks Terry!*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> I am down in Lake Forest in South Orange County .. probably about 35 miles from you. I would be happy to give Lady Bird a home .. just let me know.
> 
> Terry


Terry, THANK YOU! This is awesome news. I know your area somewhat, as a couple of our dogs were seen by veterinary specialists in Tustin.

I will post pictures of Lady Bird tomorrow, and hopefully you all can help figure out if she is a he or she. I have been looking at some pictures here, but have not found any other pigeons so far that look like her.

If you are interested, we would be happy to drive her to you on Sunday, if you are available.

I am glad that an Administrator for the group is willing to take her in, as I was concerned about placing her with someone "off the street" if you will. In doxie rescue, we always require a home visit before placing a dog, and I was planning on doing the same for Lady Bird, and didn't know how long that process may have taken.

Again, thanks! And I'll snap some pictures of Lady Bird tonight, and post them here tomorrow.

Vicky


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vicky,

You are very welcome. I'll look forward to seeing the pictures of my soon to be newest charge! Remind me a bit later this week to send you directions and my phone # (though that information can be found here http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm if you want).

Many thanks to you and your family for assisting the pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vicky, welcome! And, thank you for taking care of this little pigeon. You are so lucky to have Terry to care for Lady Bird. She is just the absolute best and will take very good care of Lady Bird.


----------



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Introducing Lady Bird*

Hi again everyone.

I was able to download the pictures of "Lady Bird", so Terry you can see what your new family member looks like.

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on what "kind" of pigeon Lady Bird is.

Thanks again for all your help and concern.

Vicky


----------



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are three more photos I thought were pretty good. The last show her feet. We double checked, no bands.

Vicky


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the pictures, Vicky! Lady Bird is a looker for sure!  I'm not very good at ID'ing breeds but am guessing she is some type of Tumbler .. perhaps a West Of England. Some of our show bird savvy members will be along to tell us for sure.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OH MY GOSH she is adorable! Gee, I dunno what she is. Are those some feathers sticking up on the back of her head? I don't think she is a full WOE. Maybe a cross. Her color pattern is striking. 

Margaret


----------



## Doxiecrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, the area where it appears the feathers are sticking up at the back of the head is where the puncture wound is. It appears to be healing, and I don't seen a sign of infection.

Vicky


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovely bird and great name.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Lady Bird Has Arrived ..*

Vicky and her family were kind enough to deliver Lady Bird to my doorstep this afternoon. Lady Bird is a very lovely pigeon with a bit of a booboo on the top of the head that will require some feather regrowth and hopefully the regaining of some elasticity of the skin there. It looks to me like the bald spot is pulling up the skin around the eyes as it heals.

It was a pleasure to meet Vicky and her family, and I am most appreciative of all their kind efforts on behalf of Lady Bird.

Pictures soon ..

Terry


----------

